# I am so glad I didn't switch



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

No one will ever get my K1 from me now. The K2 has slightly lighter print. That would be very bad for me as I have some vision problems. The next page button is harder to push. Some people may like this, but I don't. I like that I can easily flick my finger and change a page. That is, however, not the big problem. The lighter print would be a big problem for me. I assumed I would pass on the K2 but get the K3. Now I even doubt that. The most important thing is readability. It seems to me that K1 wins on readability, and that's the whole purpose of the ebook reader.

Steve


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The lighter print really isn't noticeable unless you put the Kindles side by side and look closely, and really then only on the two smallest font sizes. I wouldn't say the Next Page button is harder to push, you are merely pushing towards the center vs. away from it.

Before the K2 arrived today, I was certain I was going to keep the K1 as well.... now I am not so sure.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> The lighter print really isn't noticeable unless you put the Kindles side by side and look closely, and really then only on the two smallest font sizes. I wouldn't say the Next Page button is harder to push, you are merely pushing towards the center vs. away from it.


^^what she said^^

The next page button isn't harder to push. It's just harder to accidentally turn the page since it turns inward (It seems just as natural to push as the K1..I just push straight down on either one)

I read with the text size on 4 (5 if I'm really tired). The only reason I noticed that the k2 was lighter was because they were side by side. The text is crystal clear and I have no problems reading it at all. As a matter of fact, I'm finding it easier to read on the K2 because the text is much more crisp.


----------



## dflachbart (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> The text is crystal clear and I have no problems reading it at all. As a matter of fact, I'm finding it easier to read on the K2 because the text is much more crisp.


And they also improved the text layout, the line spacing looks much better than on the K1...

Dirk


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

dflachbart said:


> And they also improved the text layout, the line spacing looks much better than on the K1...
> 
> Dirk


First I've read about that - could you explain? Could anyone post side-by-side photos?

All of you fortunate, enthusiastic K2 owners are making me "feel the pull!"


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

dflachbart said:


> And they also improved the text layout, the line spacing looks much better than on the K1...
> 
> Dirk


I love the wide-ish line spacing on the K1. Are you saying the line spacing is narrower on the K2? I would hate that.


----------



## dflachbart (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's the comparison, text size is the same on both:


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Are they both set on the same font-size? It looks like the K2's on a smaller font size which leads to less vertical space between lines. If it _is_ the same font size, then I'm glad I stuck with the K1.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

dflachbart said:


> Here's the comparison, text size is the same on both:


Interesting - at what text size settings do you have them both set? The K1's screen is a little more magnified, but looking at the last paragraph, they're either using different text sizes or different fonts, since the lines don't match up.

Looking at these 2 samples, the K2 looks easier to read, but I'd like to see the K1 drop down 1 text size to read.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Which one is the K2?  The one on the left seems easier to read, from the picture above.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

dflachbart said:


> Here's the comparison, text size is the same on both:


Yes, the K1 screen size for the results here is quite a bit larger, as taken by the camera.

But the relative dimness of the words in the K2 looks to be a function of the 16-shade grayscale in that both the book titles are dimmer because of the shade thing, and for some reason BLACK is *not* chosen for this book for the text and it shows up in the K2. Have you put the camera on something to get a sharp picture of each? A tripod or maybe a chair? I do prefer smaller characters and less line space in between but I don't like that the letters are less black.

Also, the picture is not really clear for the K2 (look at the titles in both on the word 'Earth' -- there is smearing in the K2 version due to slight camera movement or point of focus).

Thanks for this first effort! Great idea.

POOR authors. They've lost their chance to burn their names on our minds with each page.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Can someone else take side by side confirming photos. If this is correct, K1 looks much easier to read.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's my mediocre attempt at side-by-side pictures, taken on the fly, in my office, with an iphone camera. The one thing I can confirm is that the text is on the same page in each, font size 4.


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

The K2's text is way dimmer and smaller. And the screen is much smaller too. Don't amazon know how important large, readable text is to many of their customers and potential customers? Smaller AND dimmer?  Hard to believe they could be this tone deaf (so to speak)...

Sorry, I guess I should reserve judgment until I've gotten mine later today. Maybe the picture made it seem worse than it is.

Note to self: wait for proper reviews and screenshots before becoming an early adopter!


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Here's my mediocre attempt at side-by-side pictures, taken on the fly, in my office, with an iphone camera. The one thing I can confirm is that the text is on the same page in each, font size 4.


Thanks, this pic makes the k2's text look better to my eyes. And I think I had the first guy's pics mixed up (thought the k2 was the k1 and visa versa). I don't know, I'll shut up now until I get mine.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The screen is the same size on both of them. The K2 has rounded corners on the inside which makes it look different, but they are the same size.

As for darker or dimmer, I am reading both my Kindles right now and they are essentially the same to my eyes, in the light of my kitchen. 

L


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

My K1 is 'new' enough I didn't want to upgrade to K2.  But when the next upgrade comes out, I'll be the first in line.  It is always difficult to tell with photos, but the K1 still appears easier to read. JMO.  Having said all that I feel a little left out not having a K2 to be excited about.    Regardless of version, Kindle is still the best gift I have ever given myself.  Way kewl!


----------



## lkids3 (Jan 7, 2009)

If I never had a K1 the new font/text/background/spacing wouldn't bother me.  I was showing my husband the difference this morning and he noticed right away that the K2 was more difficult to read.  Anyway, I just wanted to see if anyone else noticed so I would know if mine was defective.  I was so excited to get the new one, but I really think I'm going to return it and keep the K1.


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

lkids3, what do you make of the pictures above? I found them encouraging once I saw which device was which.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

No offense to the folks who took the pictures so far. I thank you for the attempt. We need someone who can take good clear shots under identical conditions. Not both in one photo, the focus is never the same on the 2 units. We need a photo of K1 with a specific font size and book, and then the exact same conditions (preferably including the same book page) for K2, with the same focus and distance from the unit. Thanks to you all.


----------



## lkids3 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the photos above give an accurate view of the difference.  K1 background is white, there is more spacing between lines, print is black.  K2 between line spacing is closer together, the background is gray, and the print not as black.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

dflachbart said:


> Here's the comparison, text size is the same on both:


if you ask me the whole photo of the kindle 1 looks darker


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Steve - you are trying to justify the pull - breathe deeply , relax , breathe deeply , relax - you have your K1 - all is well, you are happy - do the happy dance - breathe deeply - relax -


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Those two pictures (not mine) have something funky going on if they are the same font size. One page has 16 lines and the other has 20. I just looked at the same page from the same book on my K1 and K2. The K1 page has 15 lines; the K2 page has 17. Interestingly, the K1 page shows 5 locations on the page (1521-1526) and the K2 shows 6 (1521-1527). The K1 lines do seem to be slightly more spaced out than the K2....but on my two devices, not enough to have a difference of 4 lines at the same font size (I am looking at 4).

L


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Do both Kindles have the same number of font size options? I have the K2 which has 6 options but I do not know what the K1 has. If these are different between the two, that could explain why the pages look different. It also looks like the font types are different, which I know from using MS Word can cause the font size to look different, so that even if the number is the same the spacing will look different.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

K1 has 6 sizes too.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

The line spacing on K2 is tighter, which leaves less "light" space on the page and more "dark" letters. Perhaps this is why some think the screen appears darker at first glance. When I put my K1 and K2 side by side there is no discernable difference to me in terms of brightness.

Kerning looks tighter as well. This coupled with the tigher line spacing would account for having more lines per page.


----------



## dflachbart (Feb 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Those two pictures (not mine) have something funky going on if they are the same font size. One page has 16 lines and the other has 20. I just looked at the same page from the same book on my K1 and K2. The K1 page has 15 lines; the K2 page has 17. Interestingly, the K1 page shows 5 locations on the page (1521-1526) and the K2 shows 6 (1521-1527). The K1 lines do seem to be slightly more spaced out than the K2....but on my two devices, not enough to have a difference of 4 lines at the same font size (I am looking at 4).
> 
> L


Leslie, both Kindles had been set to the same text size (size 3).

Dirk


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

lkids3 said:


> If I never had a K1 the new font/text/background/spacing wouldn't bother me. I was showing my husband the difference this morning and he noticed right away that the K2 was more difficult to read. Anyway, I just wanted to see if anyone else noticed so I would know if mine was defective. I was so excited to get the new one, but I really think I'm going to return it and keep the K1.


 Are you saying then that the pictures in the right column of the Kindle screen shown at the Kindle page are not accurate? That the screen does not look like that and the text isn't nearly that clear? Those are taken in good light with some kind of solid tripod-like support.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Here's my mediocre attempt at side-by-side pictures, taken on the fly, in my office, with an iphone camera. The one thing I can confirm is that the text is on the same page in each, font size 4.


Leslie, thanks for taking the time to make another example.

Your focus is on old faithful, which is closer because it's so fat relative to the K2, and at that close a distance focus is everything. The Kindle 2 is quite out of focus as a result.

Also, the surrounding color (the non-screen portion) being different on Kindle 2 (ivory) vs
the Kindle 1's screen seen against the pure white of your skin will have us see the screen color of each 
as 'different' even if they're pretty close to the same. There are many photography color books about this.

Block out the borders as seen in the photo, and this might be more evident. The text does look lighter, but I don't know if that's because the letters are not in focus. Could you line up both screens and shoot from further back? Then if you have photo editing software, you could just crop out the Kindle portions and they'd be zoomed in, if using the image from your camera as-is.

There are many on the Kindle page reviews who have had the Kindle 1 for quite a while who report that the Kindle 2 is quite a bit clearer for them. So the truth is somewhere in the middle, as usual, I suspect.

It could be that the K1 does better in dim light? My own K1 can look darkish gray instead of a lighter color whenever there is not ideal light.

The original set of photos for the thread have the Kindles exactly the same size. To do this (shorten the Kindle2), it was compressed more as a result. Nevertheless, unless it is as clear as the Amazon pictures on their Kindle picture show (they're probably b&w for that reason), there's little doubt in my mind that some people's eyes will not like the smaller line spacing and the larger margins or what seems to be lowered contrast in that the text characters seem to be darker on the K1. But then so do the borders of the unit.

I like your music notes skin ! Had not seen that before.


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

I currently have both versions here (deciding which to sell, but leaning heavily towards keeping my K1), and I can see the same differences others noticed. I received my K1 last February, if models/versions make a difference to anyone here.

I read at the smallest font size, and at that size, with full line justification, there is ONE extra line of text on the K2. This seems to be due to screen real estate changes - the location bar is smaller and takes up less height, and the battery indicator was moved to the top where the author's name used to be, on the K2. Therefore, more vertical room available even though the display screen is the exact same size.

The K1 has a sharper contrast in all things - text AND photos. Probably due to having fewer shades of grey - there is more "aliasing" on the K2. Photos look more realistic and less pixelated, and definitely load WAY faster than the K1, but the K1 images are easier to see. The blacks are blacker, whites whiter, if you follow me.

To my eyes, in the same light with the same book loaded to the same page at the same time, the K2 screen is dimmer than the K1 - less brightness and/or contrast. If there were an option like you get on a monitor or TV, that's what I'd adjust, to make the text "pop" more. Also, my screen seems to have a slight greenish tint to it, versus the K1.

I can post some side-by-side photos when I get home tonight, to show what I mean, but a lot of it is apparent in the photos earlier in the thread. So yeah, you might count me in with the "glad I didn't switch" crowd, soon!


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Im in agreement with the OP.  I'm a gadget freak and I have been really struggling whether or not to get a K2.  The one thing that would have sold it would be a brighter background color.  I don't know why, I just find the page background color on my K1 to be a little dark and not quite as bright and crisp as say... an actual page from a book.  The only other complaint I had about K1 is the absolutely bizarre and awkward asymetrical shape.  Now I hear the background color is the same or darker than on the K1?  That's would be total dealbreaker if I could confirm that.  Besides that, I like the SD card (but could live w/o it) and the changeable battery (I could technically live w/o that, too but it's nice to have).  My stepmom ordered a K2 so I'm dying to see hers but I have to wait until I take a trip there.  I'm concerned for her now though because she is visually impaired and was able to read mine w/ no problems and that's why she ordered one.  She was forced into the upgrade. 

I can't wait to see some more side by sides but so far... I love my K1 even more now even though I think the K2 is gorgeous!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

The BROWSER interpretation of the Amazon page's "National Bestsellers" is so different.

Here is a PC World image of both together:










I blew it up a bit to show the Author 'by' line, closer to the title in K1 but closer to the next line with K2
(It therefore has bubble artifacts but I wanted to make the differences clearer.)










The article, from which this image came, has many more comparison images 
and captions for each image.

Go to PC World's *Amazon Kindle 2 Vs. Kindle Original: We Compare*

Remember, we get 30 days to decide whether or not to keep the K2. The descriptions of what it can do, 
in the way of navigation and less constant popups for options, indicate I will likely keep the K2 though.
But I find the K1's Retro-look very endearing


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

The only problem with the PC World's review is this quote from one of the pictures:

"The 600-by-800-resolution E-Ink display supports 165 shades of gray, versus the 4 shades available on the original Kindle."

The small typo from 16 to 165 makes a huge difference. LOL  Kindle owners know better, but that could be misleading to those who aren't familiar with them.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> The BROWSER interpretation of the Amazon page's "National Bestsellers" is so different.
> 
> Here is a PC World image of both together:
> 
> ...


unfortuantely a poor comparison as the light source is coming in from the right leaving the K1 in shadow


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

wavsite said:


> To my eyes, in the same light with the same book loaded to the same page at the same time, the K2 screen is dimmer than the K1 - less brightness and/or contrast.


 I wonder if, as happened with the K1, some people receive units with less contrast and
lighter text. This showed up in bright sunlight the most. Might be worthwhile to take them out in the sun and see how that goes.



> If there were an option like you get on a monitor or TV, that's what I'd adjust, to make the text "pop" more. Also, my screen seems to have a slight greenish tint to it, versus the K1.


 Both Leslie's and dflachbart's photos indicate if you block out the borders that their K2's definitely show a somewhat more greenish tinge. Both sets of photos need some color correction though. 
I am looking at my K1 and the frame is ivory with a light-grey screen (no tinge of green as in the photos)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

from the PC world story, top is K1, bottom is K2


----------



## dflachbart (Feb 9, 2009)

Atunah said:


> from the PC world story, top is K1, bottom is K2


Interestingly, when I look at the same page on my K2 the text is nowhere near as black as on their photo. Sure, it could simply be the way they photographed it, but I'm wondering too if there might be slight differences in the darkness levels among the new units they produced.

Anyway, I'm definitely going to keep my K2, there are so many other new features that I do not want to miss . The text is still sharp and very easy to read ...

Dirk


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Atunah said:


> from the PC world story, top is K1, bottom is K2


Thanks!

Yes, I saw that, but didn't use it because I wanted to show the original
picture with its comparable full shot of how grey the two screens were
and everything in general. Just a bit clearer on the browser-interpretation.

In the separate shots, the 2nd shot is a darker gray overall, but that isn't
so much so for the full shot of both together at the same time under the same light
and separate processing can mean differences... The K2 images comes off lighter 
and seems to have more contrast when they're shown together. In photography
adding a bit of green to an image makes it lighter. Hmmmm.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

dflachbart said:


> Interestingly, when I look at the same page on my K2 the text is nowhere near as black as on their photo. Sure, it could simply be the way they photographed it, but I'm wondering too if there might be slight differences in the darkness levels among the new units they produced.
> 
> Anyway, I'm definitely going to keep my K2, there are so many other new features that I do not want to miss . The text is still sharp and very easy to read ...
> 
> Dirk


Weren't their differences in the backround on the K1 too? I could swear I read that some had issues with contrast and that they compared Kindles and they looked different. K1 to K1 I mean.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Weren't their differences in the backround on the K1 too? I could swear I read that some had issues with contrast and that they compared Kindles and they looked different. K1 to K1 I mean.


 Yes, exactly. I mentioned that in one of my notes too. People talked about quality control.

One of the better tests was to bring it out into sunlight.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> No offense to the folks who took the pictures so far. I thank you for the attempt. We need someone who can take good clear shots under identical conditions. Not both in one photo, the focus is never the same on the 2 units. We need a photo of K1 with a specific font size and book, and then the exact same conditions (preferably including the same book page) for K2, with the same focus and distance from the unit. Thanks to you all.


I've got the camera and the tripod. Who wants to bring me the KK and K2?


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Here's my mediocre attempt at side-by-side pictures, taken on the fly, in my office, with an iphone camera. The one thing I can confirm is that the text is on the same page in each, font size 4.


Thanks, great side-by-side. Clearly the K2 has changed the display mechanics per font (more lines / screen on the K2 @ the same font). My preference is the for the display on the K1 so thanks, Leslie, that makes me much happier now.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

V said:


> Thanks, great side-by-side. Clearly the K2 has changed the display mechanics per font (more lines / screen on the K2 @ the same font). My preference is the for the display on the K1 so thanks, Leslie, that makes me much happier now.


Me too. From the different pictures there DOES seem to be a major difference in the screens.
*hugs phoebe*
Yep I like me K1 better but different strokes and all that..


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

I love the broader line spacing on K1--had pinpointed that as one of the features that has enabled me to read like a fiend since getting the Kindle. The K2 might still be better than a paper book in that regard, but it would probably take a few hours of reading to figure out whether it's good enough, or whether I really need as much space as the K1 gives. So, I will happily read away on my K1 and feel the "new toy tug" diminish as I feel a renewed appreciation for the K1.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

K1, K1, K1, K1 - gooooo K1


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmmm....I'm lucky I kept Klassic Kindle


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> unfortuantely a poor comparison as the light source is coming in from the right leaving the K1 in shadow


 Note that the white border on the K1 is lit about the same as the K2 (see top, sides, bottom of both).

It's the screen background that looks darker in that shot.

All our sets have been shot in uneven light however. I looked at many images and these at least showed coloring that more matched my K1, which is still looking good, and gave an idea of the two screens together with regard to contrast, in one shot.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Remember they are BOTH wonderful book readers and enhance our reading abilities past expectations

GO K1  GO K2

GO Amazon


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmm....  I thought the right side of each kindle was brighter than the left with the K2 having more ambient light reflected from the plastic, especially considering the K2 plastic is less white than the KK.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> Remember they are BOTH wonderful book readers and enhance our reading abilities past expectations
> 
> GO K1 GO K2
> 
> GO Amazon


Yes, I would be quite happy with either one!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd be THRILLED with either, but with what we've seen so far in comparison shots, I'm glad I found my Kindle Klassic! (And Mrs. r0b0d0c's will be here tomorrow!)


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I think I am pretty happy with my K1.  I would not like to go down a step in print to page contrast.  I read at 4 and have been very happy with the readability of my K1.  The other issue for me is that I actually love the page turn buttons on the K1.  I often turn pages with the fatty part at the base of my thumb-left hand.  It just takes a flick.  The sleeker design means nothing to me.  I keep my Kindle in an Oberon cover and I think it looks pretty snazzy and of course the back stays on just fine.  I use a memory card for mp3's.  I would miss having that.  Oh, and then there's the $350.00 I didn't spend.


----------



## edfleiss (Jan 26, 2009)

from what i read about the changes in e-ink technology(sony has  the new render in the 700 and Amazon in k2) the rendering engine is now attempting to replicate "a fixed typesetters" style book for Helvetica spacing, which is somewhat tighter then the stylebook for rendering that was previously used. i am guessing some of the the publishers for text books were looking for that standardization for what they are working on, but it would create an illusion that the type is smaller. the type isnt smaller. the spacing is tighter then it previously was. more words per page. I would assume that a text book publisher wants it this way to keep retrofitting in editing between book layouts to a minumum, but that is purely conjecture for a reason.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

edfleiss said:


> from what i read about the changes in e-ink technology(sony has the new render in the 700 and Amazon in k2) the rendering engine is now attempting to replicate "a fixed typesetters" style book for Helvetica spacing, which is somewhat tighter then the stylebook for rendering that was previously used. i am guessing some of the the publishers for text books were looking for that standardization for what they are working on, but it would create an illusion that the type is smaller. the type isnt smaller. the spacing is tighter then it previously was. more words per page. I would assume that a text book publisher wants it this way to keep retrofitting in editing between book layouts to a minumum, but that is purely conjecture for a reason.


That leads to another question: Since the K2 (and probably the newer Sony eReaders) will become the defacto standard in electronic books, will my K1 have problems displaying future books? (I don't even pretend to understand the technology about these things - ask me about emergency trephination of epidural hematomas, and I'm your guy, but e-ink technology.......)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> That leads to another question: Since the K2 (and probably the newer Sony eReaders) will become the defacto standard in electronic books, will my K1 have problems displaying future books? (I don't even pretend to understand the technology about these things - ask me about emergency trephination of epidural hematomas, and I'm your guy, but e-ink technology.......)


Now that is a scary thought!! I mean a blood clot next to the spinal cord is one thing, but having a Kindle that can no longer read my books


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> Now that is a scary thought!! I mean a blood clot next to the spinal cord is one thing, but having a Kindle that can no longer read my books


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's a homespun version of the same Amazon National Best Sellers webpage, since the last ones we referenced were of those. I got the Kindle 2 today and took a shot while the light was coming in behind the two Kindles. I find the K1 has more character as far as looks, retro or not. 
BUT I was surprised, when I took the K2 out of the box, that it was smaller than I'd expected, glad to say.










I like the feel of Kindle Klassic, while the K2 is almost like holding smooth, solid cardboard  And the screen window looks like a cardboard cutout, no? I always thought that.

However, photos (even screensavers) look much better, and the navigation is just tons better and everything's more responsive so far on the K2. 5-way rocker is slower moving up/down but doesn't take you to umpteen dialog boxes so is overall considerably faster for seeing things. Will add other photos as I go but it's getting darker already and I'd rather use natural light.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

On the Yahoo Kindle list, it was pointed out that Alt-Shift-(Number) changes the leading - which has a huge impact on how the page is displayed.  Alt-Shift-0 showed 11 lines on the screen (at font size 4) while Alt-Shift-1 showed 19 lines.  This could be used in conjunction with TTS slower/faster to help with adjusting auto-page turn rate.

ETA - it was actually font size 4.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> On the Yahoo Kindle list, it was pointed out that Alt-Shift-(Number) changes the leading - which has a huge impact on how the page is displayed. Alt-Shift-0 showed 11 lines on the screen (at font size 3) while Alt-Shift-1 showed 19 lines. This could be used in conjunction with TTS slower/faster to help with adjusting auto-page turn rate.


Wow, wow, wow! Ok...I did alt-shift-6 and it now the line spacing looks almost identical to the K1.

Why oh why don't I have batteries for my camera!

I'll be back....


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

I just tried this and it is very cool!!!  But...  How do you return it back to the default?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice pic artsandhistoryfan. The k2 screen has a more warmer tint it looks like, looks more even too. I like the text on the K2, very clear. 

It does look like a cardboard cutout lol. Actualy it reminds of the paper/cardboard frames one can buy for scrap booking. Or when you cut your own with one of those cutters. Funny 

Now that is interesting about the lines. I don't know what leading means, have to look that up


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Here's a homespun version of the same Amazon National Best Sellers webpage, since the last ones we referenced were of those. I got the Kindle 2 today and took a shot while the light was coming in behind the two Kindles. I find the K1 has more character as far as looks, retro or not.
> BUT I was surprised, when I took the K2 out of the box, that it was smaller than I'd expected, glad to say.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow its amazing. You can really see the differences in the picture display quality on the book covers.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They forgot the word best in National best sellers? Was that the intention?


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Here's a homespun version of the same Amazon National Best Sellers webpage, since the last ones we referenced were of those. I got the Kindle 2 today and took a shot while the light was coming in behind the two Kindles. I find the K1 has more character as far as looks, retro or not.
> BUT I was surprised, when I took the K2 out of the box, that it was smaller than I'd expected, glad to say.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photo - best comparison posted yet!

Obviously the bookcover photos are MUCH better on the K2 (16 grays vs. 4), but how do you find the clarity and sharpness in reading eBooks?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Now that is interesting about the lines. I don't know what leading means, have to look that up


If you push alt-shift 1, the line spacing is closer together, if you push alt-shift 9, the lines are far apart (think single spaced, double spaced, etc...) It varies from alt-shift 1 all the way up to 9 with each one being slightly different.

The fact that we can now adjust the space between lines is REALLY, REALLY cool.

As for what the default was, no clue..Just keep pushing alt-shift 1, alt-shift 2, etc until you get to the one that works best for you...


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> On the Yahoo Kindle list, it was pointed out that Alt-Shift-(Number) changes the leading - which has a huge impact on how the page is displayed. Alt-Shift-0 showed 11 lines on the screen (at font size 4) while Alt-Shift-1 showed 19 lines. This could be used in conjunction with TTS slower/faster to help with adjusting auto-page turn rate.
> 
> ETA - it was actually font size 4.


Haven't read anything about this - could you post a link?

Sounds like this is only available on the K2, right? Another point of evolution!


----------



## dflachbart (Feb 9, 2009)

Chris said:


> I just tried this and it is very cool!!! But... How do you return it back to the default?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


I think Alt-Shift-3 corresponds to the default setting..

Dirk


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks...  I think it's really cool but I always like to be able to get back to baseline.  I know it's weird but I just roll that way.

Chris


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Whis is what I get using a size 4 font:

alt-shift-1 19 lines of text on the page
alt-shift-2 19 lines
alt-shift-3 18 lines
alt-shift-4 16 lines
alt-shift-5 15 lines
alt-shift-6 14 lines
alt-shift-7 13 lines
alt-shift-8 12 lines
alt-shift-9 11 lines


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

So now I'm curious...  On font position 4...  Can someone who didn't change their line spacing using the alt-shift count how many lines they have on their screen?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Chris said:


> Thanks... I think it's really cool but I always like to be able to get back to baseline. I know it's weird but I just roll that way.
> 
> Chris


Not to confuse but I thought alt shift 4 is default?

Eric


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't know... Dirk thought it was alt shift 3.  I have been showing my Kindle 2 around the office and 2 people have ordered them.  I just like to be able to show people the base configuration and for my own reference.

I didn't think to count the lines before I changed it.

Chris


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Neither did I....hhhmmmm. Anybody?

I get too excited some times.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

@luv...  Try out this logic...  I went back to the side by side comparison picture that was posted earlier and counted the number of lines, assuming they hadn't changed anything, and it was 20.  Since 20 is more lines than you can display at font 4 using any alt-shift setting (Thanks to your research) I assumed it was at the font size 3.  I then set mine to font size 3 and chose alt-shift 3 and it comes to exactly 20 lines.

Maybe the default??

Chris


----------



## dflachbart (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep, I counted before I started playing around, and Alt-Shift-3 restores the original number of lines for me.


Dirk


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

Dirk...  Thanks... You were right all along  

Chris


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> On the Yahoo Kindle list, it was pointed out that Alt-Shift-(Number) changes the leading - which has a huge impact on how the page is displayed. Alt-Shift-0 showed 11 lines on the screen (at font size 4) while Alt-Shift-1 showed 19 lines. This could be used in conjunction with TTS slower/faster to help with adjusting auto-page turn rate.
> 
> ETA - it was actually font size 4.


Amazing tip, thank you for posting this!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there a way to alter the contrast?


----------



## dfwillia (Jan 10, 2009)

Could the default be based on the font size...e.g. alt-shift 3 = default for font size 3 and alt-shift 4 = default for font size 4...alt-shit 5 = default for font size 5..etc.? I haven't tried it out but it would seem logical and easy to remember.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> On the Yahoo Kindle list, it was pointed out that Alt-Shift-(Number) changes the leading - which has a huge impact on how the page is displayed. Alt-Shift-0 showed 11 lines on the screen (at font size 4) while Alt-Shift-1 showed 19 lines. This could be used in conjunction with TTS slower/faster to help with adjusting auto-page turn rate.
> 
> ETA - it was actually font size 4.


 I'm using the regular, Default sized Font 3 now, modified by -- thanks to you -- expanding the spacing between letters with Alt-Shift-4. (Font 4 is just too big for me.)

That gets me back to less-squished rows of characters.

MANY thanks!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Atunah,
  Thanks!   And you see very subtle differences in tints or temperature.  Yes, the cardboard look, like putting two pieces together in one of my earlier classes.  HOWEVER, with some of the content showing, it now often looks smoothly elegant to me (our Vaquero would not approve).   The simple lines with the curved corners have grown on me.  I need to do some kind of more angled shot so it doesn't look quite so Flat !  because while it is, to hold, it isn't, to see.  Strange to say, I've come to love it already!

   Good catch!  I didn't know "Best" was missing.  So they must have programming logic that says something along the lines of "If it's a K1, say this, but if it's a K2, say that" and someone probably left the 'Best' out, inadvertently.  Note they bold some K2 words and italicize some K1 ones.  So style sheets are different depending on whether a K1 or K2 is calling.

Vegas_Asian,
  You have really good eyesight!   And, yes, if one can see it, the gal at the bottom left looks scary on my K1.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Thanks for the photo - best comparison posted yet!
> 
> Obviously the bookcover photos are MUCH better on the K2 (16 grays vs. 4), but how do you find the clarity and sharpness in reading eBooks?


 Glad you liked that. When reading eBooks (only blogs and sections of books today), I just didn't notice. Both are better for me than print in books. In looking at photographs of the 2, the spacing bothered me, and I think the clarity in person makes me less sensitive to the crowded verson when reading.

When people say the K2 text seems dimmer, that's almost surely because many books are made in different shades of black or various color combinations and the K2 'sees' those shades and replicates them whereas the K1 sees mostly in black and white, so will tend to show more contrast with little in-between shades. Some publishers, I noticed today, use black in subheadings but a color in the summaries or shorter reports or when quoting people, so those will show up as less black. Win some, lose some.

As Luvmy4brats has stressed, we can now make the spacing between characters wider, so that is great.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

dflachbart said:


> Here's the comparison, text size is the same on both:


As Mr. Spock would say...fascinating...
First, this is all opinion. I am very happy there are thousands of buyers purchasing the Kindle 2. Continued development on this platform we all love is essential. For that to happen, the next version of the Kindle has to be a bestseller. From all the reactions I've read on this board, it apparently is.

Having said that, from your photos, the K1 is far easier to read. Now, my eyesight (poor) may be the contributing factor as to my perception. I'll have to wait to actually compare my K1 to someone with a K2 to know for sure...but it looks like I won't be upgrading based on your photos.

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Here's my mediocre attempt at side-by-side pictures, taken on the fly, in my office, with an iphone camera. The one thing I can confirm is that the text is on the same page in each, font size 4.


Hmm. Thanks for posting these. To my tired eyes, the text on the K1 is far easier to read. As I said in my other post, I'll have to wait until I can actually see a K2 to compare to my K1.

I'm not going to be upgrading anytime soon anyhow.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

This was asked earlier and I didn't see it answered as I skimmed (apologies if duplicated) but K1s, even w/ the latest update, can not use the alt-shift-n adjustment.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

V said:


> This was asked earlier and I didn't see it answered as I skimmed (apologies if duplicated) but K1s, even w/ the latest update, can not use the alt-shift-n adjustment.


Thanks, V - I couldn't find an answer elsewhere on the net.

Anyone have a link about this feature on K2? I'd like to read up on it - TIA!


----------



## lkids3 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you for the alt/shift trick.  Is there a way to adjust the contrast?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lkids3 said:


> Thank you for the alt/shift trick. * Is there a way to adjust the contrast?*


I don't think so. No one ever found a way to do that in the K1 and I doubt it's a feature in the K2.

L


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

V said:


> This was asked earlier and I didn't see it answered as I skimmed (apologies if duplicated) but K1s, even w/ the latest update, can not use the alt-shift-n adjustment.


Sorry, I am lost, as to what question your answering? What does *alt-shift-n* do?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Sorry, I am lost, as to what question your answering? What does *alt-shift-n* do?


I think the n meant number...


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

FWIW, I have had a chance to spend some time with my new K2, and this visually impaired guy is pleased with it. I can see that the text seems to be a bit lighter than the K1, but I can live with it. It doesn't seem to be much of a difference (at least to these eyes).  Plus, the spacing trick (alt+shift+n) seems to help. 

One thing I noticed is that the cursor is not too prominent on the screen, when you are in a book. Might be good for myself and other low vision folks if it would be more pronounced or, blinked, or something. 

Anyway, overall I'm very pleased. Love the improved speed. Since I have the text set on 6, I feel the increased page turning speed should increase my overall reading speed.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I really haven't figure out whether or not I'm glad yet.  LOL

Someone I know is getting the K2, and I just asked to meet with that person to try it out.  I will be better informed then.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Sorry, I am lost, as to what question your answering? What does *alt-shift-n* do?


<-- RL geek, it bleeds through

alt-shift-(0-9)


----------



## dflachbart (Feb 9, 2009)

I read the following on the Amazon board: if you press Alt-G the screen refreshes, and the text on the K2 actually gets a little darker. I tried it, and it's still not completely up to the level of the K1, but there's definitely an improvement. Unfortunately this only lasts until the next page displays. Well, at least there is a chance that we could get a little improvement by a software update in the future.

Dirk


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here are 2 screen shots so you can see the difference between alt+shift+1 and alt+shift+9


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

dflachbart said:


> I read the following on the Amazon board: if you press Alt-G the screen refreshes, and the text on the K2 actually gets a little darker. I tried it, and it's still not completely up to the level of the K1, but there's definitely an improvement. Unfortunately this only lasts until the next page displays. Well, at least there is a chance that we could get a little improvement by a software update in the future.
> 
> Dirk


I can't see the dif...

Eric


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I feel like a klutz.. When I hit  ALT-SHIFT-6 or anything else - All I see is a  number in my search window.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> I feel like a klutz.. When I hit ALT-SHIFT-6 or anything else - All I see is a number in my search window. What am I doing wrong?


You need to be within a book, it doesn't work on the menu.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I feel like a klutz.. When I hit ALT-SHIFT-6 or anything else - All I see is a number in my search window. What am I doing wrong?


 Even in a book you need to get out of that search window for it to work. Cursor up out of the box,
and then it should work. Otherwise it thinks you're inputting text to search.

Luvmy4brats,
Thanks for that nicely done example of expanded row spacing.


----------

